# Stack Its



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I use the very rarely, and I load them up. I hate stackers though and avoid them as much as possible


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FCR1988 said:


> I don't know what they are really called but they're the plastic "staple replacement" where you can run multiple runs along a stud. Anyway, if anyone uses them do you use them as listed, or do you pack them up?
> 
> The ones we use are listed for 8 -14/2 or either 4 12/2, 14/3 or 10/2. We load them up and then I looked on the package and i saw what they are listed for but we've never gotten into any trouble.


You mean these??


http://electrical.hardwarestore.com/14-46-cable-staples/stack-it-cable-stacker-si-1--647535.aspx


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

I use those all the time they are a huge labor saver. They are the best for runs up walls to the second floor. Another thing Ive noticed is that there's less chance of conductor damage because I stick the cable in after its nailed in place as appose to the standard metal staples I used to use.


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

MF Dagger said:


> I use the very rarely, and I load them up. I hate stackers though and avoid them as much as possible


Yea, I don't like them either. Everytime I use them my runs look sloppy so I still end up stapling. My boss hates it.



HARRY304E said:


> You mean these??
> 
> 
> http://electrical.hardwarestore.com/14-46-cable-staples/stack-it-cable-stacker-si-1--647535.aspx


Yea



meadow said:


> I use those all the time they are a huge labor saver. They are the best for runs up walls to the second floor. Another thing Ive noticed is that there's less chance of conductor damage because I stick the cable in after its nailed in place as appose to the standard metal staples I used to use.


Thats true, thats one thing thats nice about them. I do like using them in tight spaces too, it makes it way easier than having to use my linemans to hammer the staples in.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I use them now...a lot more than I used to... I seem to get lots of inspectors that frown on two cables down a stud side by side...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Nuts to Stackits. You can fit five or six pieces of Romex under an SE staple. In theory, anyway. :whistling2:

-John


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

captkirk said:


> I use them now...a lot more than I used to... I seem to get lots of inspectors that frown on two cables down a stud side by side...


Theres only one inspector around here and he doesn't seem to care about anything. All he really does is look at subpanels and any conduit we've laid. I had a 2 gain that was maybe 4 -5 past it's fill and he didn't even care.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Big John said:


> Nuts to Stackits. You can fit five or six pieces of Romex under an SE staple. In theory, anyway. :whistling2:
> 
> -John


 Dude you gotta change your avatar to scotty or sulu or something..NG is not really star trek...:whistling2:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

i think the stackers give a cleaner looking install over running three or four romex runs parrallel on a stud or trying to squeeze them under a staple. It is also faster to install.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> i think the stackers give a cleaner looking install over running three or four romex runs parrallel on a stud or trying to squeeze them under a staple. It is also faster to install.



Squeeze them under a staple?????? :blink:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Nothing ever looks clean with stackits


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> Squeeze them under a staple?????? :blink:


 what part confused you?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

MF Dagger said:


> Nothing ever looks clean with stackits


 you have any pics?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> what part confused you?


 I would just like to know how many cables you can squeeze under one staple?

Our inspectors stipulate, one cable only, under each staple.

The stack-its work well in some cases!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> I would just like to know how many cables you can squeeze under one staple?
> 
> Our inspectors stipulate, one cable only, under each staple.
> 
> The stack-its work well in some cases!



I would like to see them defend such a position with real data, not just self formed opinion. Please invite them to join when you see them next time and we can get the discussion started.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Our inspectors stipulate, one cable only, under each staple.
> 
> The stack-its work well in some cases!


I hate inspectors like that..... I can easily fit (3) 14/2 NM under the longer staple without pinching the wires at all, I never smack down staples into the jacket, I always make sure the wires can slide under the staple no matter how many I put under them.

Nothing against stack its though, I use them whenever possible.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

To the people saying they don't look clean, who's going to see them when the sheetrocks put up? 

I get doing clean work which with these it's clean, cleaner than jamming them under a staple, not stapling them or using the romex jacket.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> you have any pics?


Why would I take a picture?


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

MF Dagger said:


> Nothing ever looks clean with stackits


 
Bull

I can make stack-its look neater then a bunch of romexs on a stud with alot less effort.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> Nothing ever looks clean with stackits


They'll look clean once covered over with Sheetrock.:laughing:


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

I used to use stack its (their near equivalent, anyway), and they always made for a neat job. They really come in handy with block homes.


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

I like the red ones from Gardner Bender and I use them as listed. THey come with screws. I like to screw them in.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Maybe if you put one every foot or so.


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

I like everything perfectly straight and if i put 2 14/2's under a staple i like it to appear like it's only one. I dont like to see any romex "bowed" out and with stack its it always looks that way... atleast when I do it.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

FCR1988 said:


> I like everything perfectly straight and if i put 2 14/2's under a staple i like it to appear like it's only one. I dont like to see any romex "bowed" out and with stack its it always looks that way... atleast when I do it.


Ok but what do you do with a 3 gang and 7 wires going down a 2x4 ?

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

19kilosparky984 said:


> Ok but what do you do with a 3 gang and 7 wires going down a 2x4 ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ET Forum



Well, if I'm getting yelled at for going slow I'll use the stackits. But if I have a couple minutes I spread the wires out so half go on each stud, then I stack 2 together and staple. I just think it looks better. I'll take pictures tomorrow at this house we're working on because I can't seem to make anything look nice with stackits.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Dude you gotta change your avatar to scotty or sulu or something..NG is not really star trek...:whistling2:


*Blasphemer!!!!*


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

FCR1988 said:


> Well, if I'm getting yelled at for going slow I'll use the stackits. But if I have a couple minutes I spread the wires out so half go on each stud, then I stack 2 together and staple. I just think it looks better. I'll take pictures tomorrow at this house we're working on because I can't seem to make anything look nice with stackits.


Ok so if you stack 2 together and staple you only have room for 4 wires ?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Stackers were a widget born of the '02's 300.4 (d) , when the famous time honored 1.25" spacing went from points of attachment , to an all inclusive concern anywhere a conductor were installed

The specture of collective thermal limitations , _i.e.- bundling_ , raised it's ugly head on que as expected, the manufactures (3M for ex) went from the _'ask your ahj'_ vagarity to _stacker fill _specifics in step with the nec powers that be

Of course the nec's _thermally challenged _doctrine still allows for much ado given cable trays, jb's _vs._ troughs , etc for those who would seek comparitive analysis

~CS~


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh stackers have been around long before the 02 nec came out


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

19kilosparky984 said:


> Oh stackers have been around long before the 02 nec came out


true, perhaps i should have stated 'claim to fame/code' ?

~CS~


----------



## cal1947 (Nov 14, 2009)

*tofer1947*

plus ie easier to keep track of what what'


Mr Rewire said:


> i think the stackers give a cleaner looking install over running three or four romex runs parrallel on a stud or trying to squeeze them under a staple. It is also faster to install.


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

19kilosparky984 said:


> Ok so if you stack 2 together and staple you only have room for 4 wires ?


4 on each stud.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

FCR1988 said:


> 4 on each stud.


 
You can't put 4 sets of romexs on a 2x4 stud and meet code unless you use stackers


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

19kilosparky984 said:


> You can't put 4 sets of romexs on a 2x4 stud and meet code unless you use stackers


 If the question is still to do with the 7 wires to a 3 gang, he's running 4 lines down the one stud and the other 3 lines down the stud on the other side of the cavity. 

It's fine in my area but keep in mind that some area's have their own interpretations of what is and not allowed; like some area not allowing you to have more then one cable under a staple, so even though this may not be allowed in your area but it's probably not an issue in his.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

....


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

cal1947 said:


> plus ie easier to keep track of what what'



WTF are you trying to say say'?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

When you have a bunch of low voltage wiring runs , stackers are the bomb.


----------



## darenk (Aug 6, 2011)

Stackers are all we use now if multiple wires going to a box. But the best thing is if you ever have to add a circuit or wire to a box and the wires are in stackers u can use one of the existing wires as a pull wire and pull in a new wire right thru the stackers. Pull new wire up, pull enough slack to get back down wall and retape the original wire to one u just pulled up and pull it back down. Takes 10 mins and no fishing. Love them.


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

meadow said:


> I use those all the time they are a huge labor saver. They are the best for runs up walls to the second floor. Another thing Ive noticed is that there's less chance of conductor damage because I stick the cable in after its nailed in place as appose to the standard metal staples I used to use.


 
These stackers are great for some installations.
Just did a 3 level house, used a bunch of stackers along side of floor joists,
running home runs. Set about 2 ft apart. when all runs are pulled, I like to go back and use wire ties between stackers. Makes for a neat install.


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

Teaspoon said:


> I like to go back and use wire ties between stackers. Makes for a neat install.


Thats a good idea. I'm going to try that this week.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

next up, colorado straps....

~CS~


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

FCR1988 said:


> Thats a good idea. I'm going to try that this week.


When I use tie wraps between stackers I make sure I just make them tight enough to make it look clean and loose enough so the wires can move around. Makes it looks not as "bundled" as when they are tied tightly.


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

I never thought about that. I've only used them in Residential when I'm pulling low voltage. I'll try it tomorrow!


----------



## davew (Feb 25, 2012)

Stack-Its are terribly useful, and if done right are very clean.

One use that they excel at are odd angles and/or tight spots where getting a staple on is more trouble than simply sliding the stack-it in and popping it. 

You can do this for large wire also if you use your ***** and cut out one of the tines, say for your oven installation.

A lot of other creative uses can be found for a one or two tine-removed stack-it if you use two of them face to face next to each other -- makes a very tight secure point for some of the biggest romex.

Another residential use is for under-counter stubs, if you set them just above where you expect your undercabs to be located it allows the cabinet setters and the tile guys enough vertical play with the stub but keeps them from screwing up your horizontal...much more flexible than a staple.


----------

